# When to stop



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

All my muscles seem to grow evenly except bi's and tri's, it had me wondering if i was maybe over training arms. So should I just train bi's with back and tri's with chest and how many sets and reps should i do for bi's and tri's??


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

not growing evenly or just not as big as you want them?

everyone wants big arms, even if they are only 11st (not saying you are)

post pics, stats etc etc so we can help more. OP is a bit vague mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

arms are hard to stimulate growth mate , very hard, otherwise you would see loads of folks walking around with 20 plus inchers..

and in all honesty overtraining your arms is probably nigh on impossible !!!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

What exercises are you doing now? Weight? Reps? How many times a week etc.

Personally I don't do any isolation excercises for my bi's or tri's... I stick to just compound exercises and would consider my arms to be best muscle group.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

when my biceps wouldnt grow i trained them almost eod for a month. definetly noticed a big improvement in bicep peak.

was on aas tho


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

tprice said:


> not growing evenly or just not as big as you want them?
> 
> everyone wants big arms, even if they are only 11st (not saying you are)
> 
> post pics, stats etc etc so we can help more. OP is a bit vague mate


Its just they dont seem to b keeping up, and there seems to b so much contradicting information out there I feel a bit stuck at what to do. I'm only 5ft 11 and my arms are about 14 1/2 inches but round the chest i'm 43 inches but alot of that is because my bone structure seems quite large and my waist is like 30 inches


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> arms are hard to stimulate growth mate , very hard, otherwise you would see loads of folks walking around with 20 plus inchers..
> 
> and in all honesty overtraining your arms is probably nigh on impossible !!!


The strength in my triceps seems to go up quite quick and im using as strict form as possible over the amount of weight i'm using, biceps the strength seems to take a lot longer


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

try synthol it is often the only way to balance out muscle.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> try synthol it is often the only way to balance out muscle.


Seriously, your advising a guy with 14.5 inch arms to use SEO :confused1:

OP smash your triceps if you want big arms


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> try synthol it is often the only way to balance out muscle.


Are you being serious?!!

5'11" and 14.5" arms and 43" Chest sounds like a physique ready for Synthol?

OP Try different rep ranges, try high reps lower weight for a month. Perhaps do them on there own for a while?

If that doesn't work then try as you suggest and hit Biceps after back and Tris after chest, given they will be a little warmed up already try higher weight and just do 2 exercises for 4 sets of 8 maybe finish up with a set to failure.

Loads of things to try mate dont give up yet!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> try synthol it is often the only way to balance out muscle.


WOW good advice shame the post is in the NATURAL section which should give you clue to if the individual would use such a product....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

expletive said:


> Seriously, your advising a guy with 14.5 inch arms to use SEO :confused1:
> 
> OP smash your triceps if you want big arms


Sorry I was joking i should of put a :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> WOW good advice shame the post is in the NATURAL section which should give you clue to if the individual would use such a product....


it was a joke, a joooke


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Are you being serious?!!
> 
> 5'11" and 14.5" arms and 43" Chest sounds like a physique ready for Synthol?
> 
> ...


I was kidding!


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

At the moment I'm only training with dumbells at home as the gym i went to was full of w4nkers who r built like sticks but think they r hench posing at the mirrors and hogging all the equipment and the PT there's best advice to get bigger was always take steroids even though he's natural and was clearly in good shape, think he just liked being the big man, the posing **** :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> try synthol it is often the only way to balance out muscle.


FFS dont use synthol.



Like other people have said change your training around, hit biceps on a non-back day and hit triceps on a non-chest day. This way they will get hit at least twice on your training split. Also change the exercises around - dont do the same ones week in week out. I have always altered the order when I train arms.


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does that guy Tiny Iron not use synthol? He lookes ridiculous and on a video on Youtube it seemed like he didnt have much strength


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have found my arms have grown a lot more by not training them, i think they get hit enough on back, chest and shoulder days


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Anderson51188 said:


> Does that guy Tiny Iron not use synthol? He lookes ridiculous and on a video on Youtube it seemed like he didnt have much strength


he keeps the Synthol guys in business.

tiny legs more like


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> he keeps the Synthol guys in business.
> 
> tiny legs more like


Good on him though for making money for looking like a tw4t :tongue:


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

My left bicep is starting to have a good shape to it but my right one looks flatter and long but i train with dumbells. What am i doing wrong and how can I correct this?


----------

